# Lets talk about racing (Auto X)



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey guys I'm new to Nissan's, but i love my Spec-V!! Hope some of you out there can help me with my questions. First I just started Auto Xing and I would like some input from others out there who do the same thing. So my question is, is what mods are the must haves? I know that the stock tires have got to go, and Groung Control, Motivational rear shock mounts, and Koni bump stops will be on my car after Xmas. So what else is out there? Also if anyone know a good Nissan tuner who can answer questions that would be great. I think that the Spec V has enough power for the low speeds we run(never getting out of 2nd). So any info on suspension stuff would be great!! 
Thanx


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

For your first season of autocross, don't do any mods(well, tires are okay, but you might as well run the ones you have now and kill them first). Reason is because the car's fine as is, the problem is the driver. Adding all the suspension mods you mention will gain you maybe less than 2-3 seconds on a 60 second course over your current setup. Improving your driving(by getting as much seat time and attending schools if there's any by your region) will gain you 4-8 seconds on the same course, with your current setup. I know it might not be what you want to hear, but if you want to be a good autocrosser that's the best way. Only thing you can do right now is find the optimal tire pressures(it makes a huge difference, I swear)...there's a thread regarding this in this section I think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah, i know that I need as much seat time as possible. But, with my limited number of runs, I'm only three seconds off the pace (after PAX times)of guys that have been doing this a lot longer, and have a lot more money in their rides. My first race I ran with a Corvett club and beat every Corvette, and my second race I was 30th out of 80. I just love my Spec V, it does handle great but I know it can be better. My plans are not to do anything soon. There are 2-3 races a month in my area through the winter and other than lowering my car there are no plans. But I'm a tinkerer, and have studied race suspensions. (I raced R/C cars for years) So my plan is to run as much as I can and only do Mods that will help my racing. I'm not in to having something just to have it. So if any one has input on any must have products please post!!!!
Thanx


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

my question is whats wrong with the stock 17inch tires? i mean arent they z rated


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i would like to get into this. but i have a few questions. is the only auto xing to find SCCA solo? or are there other people that do this? also, i have an auto dammit... is that ok? i was thinking about just leaving it in 2, and going like that. i cannot sell my car, so i have to stick w/ what i have.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *i would like to get into this. but i have a few questions. is the only auto xing to find SCCA solo? or are there other people that do this? also, i have an auto dammit... is that ok? i was thinking about just leaving it in 2, and going like that. i cannot sell my car, so i have to stick w/ what i have. *


The auto's fine. In mine I just leave it in 1st for as much of the course as possible and when I have to hit 2nd, I just leave it there for the remaining of the run. As for who organizes, it depends where you live. In my region it's mostly by the scca and occasionally by nasa, of course there's like two more organizations that set them up to, even though I don't attend. Where do you live(not that I'd know who organizes there, but there's lots of driverseats )?


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Get as much negative camber as you can up front with out using any special bolts and set the toe to zero. Camber will make a big difference. The first thing to spend money on is another set of wheels with some real race rubber BUT get some practice in on the current rubber first. Once you are consitent spend the money on the Ecsta's or whatever your class will allow. Try to stay in the stock class as long as possible. See if you can beat everyone on PAX.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i live in fontana (socal) near ontario, riverside and stuff


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Found these two for socal. They're with the scca, but there's nothing wrong with that. http://www.sdr-solo2.com/ http://www.solo2.com/


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i was hoping there'd be something more frequent, and closer. but thanks man. i always get lost when navigating thru scca webpages. theres waaay too much stuff to read. haha


----------

